# Good desert reptile for 10 gallon tank?



## Eclipse (Oct 1, 2014)

There are a few fence lizards roaming around our yard so my roomates and I caught a little one and decided keep it around since we had a 10 gallon tank laying around. I haven't had any pets in years so why not? We had him for about 2 weeks and he's lost a lot of weight most likely due to the stress of being in captivity and barely eats so we let him go. Now we all these stuff for its tank like a UVB bulb, UVA basking lights, a hide, wood/rock decor, pretty much everything set up for a desert species and we don't want it to go to waste. Is there any moderate sized desert lizards or skinks, geckos even that could accommodate a 10 gallon tank? I would be willing to upgrade the tank after it has gotten bigger to a 15 or MAYBE a 20 gallon. I wouldn't mind even doing a small snake species, but not preferred.

I went online and most of the results recommended fence lizards, side-blotched lizards, house geckos. Please, nothing that you could commonly find in your back yard.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Oct 1, 2014)

A leo is what you need. They do not require UVB lighting to my knowledge because they are nocturnal Just calcium with D3 and other supplements/ vitamins. But you should check to make sure.  Also please research extensively before buying anything and make sure you are getting your info from a reliable source. There are too many ignorant pet owners walking around listening to everything that the  petco/ petsmart employees say and they end up taking horrible care of their animals. I would also buy from a reliable dealer with good genetics etc. Good luck!


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Oct 1, 2014)

Leo's shouldn't have D3

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nada (Oct 2, 2014)

how aboot a sandfish?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 2, 2014)

If you're experienced enough... ..maybe a desert iguana?  they stay small, they're pretty easy to feed, too.  beautiful, as well.


 the cons are they prefer high temps. they'll run your energy bill way up, and cops will think you're growing pot.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 2, 2014)

I read about African House Snakes. Requires no special lighting or dormant period like corn snakes, just heat. A much better alternative to a garter snake I guess haha. Banded geckos seem pretty cool too, but nocturnal isn't my thing. I want to be able to see them around and performing their daily activities like sitting around in the same spot for hours on end.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 2, 2014)

Leopard geckos are possibly the perfect first lizard. They're active, social, (so you can keep 2 or 3 together happily), easy to care for, entertaining and simply adorable..

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## bigjej (Oct 3, 2014)

Corn snakes dont require a dormant period, unless you want to breed them. They are fairly easy as far as snakes go, both in regards to husbandry and handling. If you're not deadset on a desert reptile, a cornssnake would be a great starter.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 3, 2014)

I guess I want to mention that this won't be my first herp so I'm not looking for anything too common. I had a few, but they required 40 gallon tanks or larger. From what I researched, it doesn't seem like anything that would fit comfortably in a 10 gallon tank it's whole life. Not the ones that I want anyways. All the ones I was interested in requires at least a 20 gallon. I might just throw in a bunch of white spot assassin bugs in there.


----------



## Drache (Oct 3, 2014)

I know you said lizard, but 10G is smallish even for a leo.  If you can find a screen topper to add height, you could go for a crestie - R.ciliatus, or a lined gecko -gekko vittatus.  Have you considered a smallish snake like a S.dekayi, or a D.punctatus (not out much, but cool corkscrewing), or even a male of one of the smaller Thamnophis species, like the T.radix (always out and about and curious)?  And then, even if you've had one before, one can always have another hognose - H.nasicus - a male will be fine in a 10G, and they're just so cute.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 5, 2014)

Phyllorhynchus is an awesome genus, but quite rarely seen.  Their common-name is 'leaf-nosed snakes', and they're all beautiful.


  They're burrowers and like sand.  In the wild they emerge after thunderstorms to feast on insects and scorpions/spiders.  They stay small.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 7, 2014)

I ended up getting a Steppe Runner from a local pet shop. Man these things are awesome! I didn't know they were fairly new to the hobby. Stays pretty small, eats like a champ and they don't even flinch if you open their cage or cleaning around while they bask. Most small lizards freak out, but not these. Adapted fairly well to its new 10 gallon setup. I should upload pics of it when I can. They look like mini tegus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 8, 2014)

Eclipse said:


> I ended up getting a Steppe Runner from a local pet shop. Man these things are awesome! I didn't know they were fairly new to the hobby. Stays pretty small, eats like a champ and they don't even flinch if you open their cage or cleaning around while they bask. Most small lizards freak out, but not these. Adapted fairly well to its new 10 gallon setup. I should upload pics of it when I can. They look like mini tegus.


oh yes please pics!!


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Spepper (Oct 8, 2014)

Eclipse said:


>


Wow, he/she's gorgeous!  I love that pattern on its back.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 8, 2014)

No problem! It took me 3 days to find out, but it's a she.


----------

